# 21 Dec 08



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

My son just got back home and wanted to plow some snow, so here is the video.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

man that thing could definitely come in handy for some tight drives i have. looks good.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

don't see to many of those on the roads these days . but when you do there awesome little machine


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I used to have a Samurai, wish I still had it for driveways! Then again, I lifted mine 8" and threw 33's on it, haha. I was amazed that little 1.3L engine could move those things.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

A friend of mine had one of those. We used to beat the snot out of it, but it would go anywhere and if it got stuck, two or three guys could pick it up and move it. It was awesome.


----------



## DieselSmoke (Nov 16, 2008)

nice vid... I'm impressed how well the small zooks are pushing snow.


----------

